# Arc audio!??



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just am wondering what your guys thoughts are on Arc Audio ? 

I have had many systems my current being all hertz Mille and audison voce. I know the arc won't compare to those but I have had jl and diamond audio in the past I was really fond of the old school diamond audio set up I had back in the day which was 3 way s600 fronts d5 amps and 12" tdx sub how does arc compare to any of these brand or does it not? 

Reason I am asking is a dealer is pushing it and willing to give it to me at cost just to get it in my car and out there. Here's the set up he discussed with me. 

1.) alpine deck ( already have ) 
2.) arc audio arc6.2 for my fronts 
3.) arc audio xdi1000.5
4.) arc audio black 12v2 subwoofer (only doing 1 12")

I don't have much other experience with other brands other then jl, diamond, kicker, audison, hertz , alpine. So please if you have experience with arc audio and the other brands I have experience with please let me know your thoughts. I'm looking at $900 for the full setup plus money for materials and install.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I had Arc KS series before very good but after 7 months the fans make a lot of noise.
I heard Gladen set up last week all I can say is WOW.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

What's gladen?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Arc6.2, xdi1100.5 and a Black 12'' for $900? Better take that offer while you still can.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's my buddies shop he just opened so deal isn't going anywhere too soon


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> What's gladen?


GLADEN GERMAN TECHNOLOGY Amplifiers


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nobody with any feed back on how it compares to jl audio alpine or old school diamond audio? Or even the hertz mid to lower stuff?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Comparable to JL Audio, better than Alpine (unless you're talking about the SPX-PRO or F1), and close to the old school Diamond Audio. 

WAY better than Hertz mid to lower stuff.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Done deal then @ $900 I can't lose. I spent $5,000 on my cts-v hertz audison set up so @ $900 this sounds like a steal!


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've run the older Arc Audio gear over the years. I used the XXK's series amps (2100, 4050, 4150's, 1500's, & 1500v1), and Arc series subs. I have nothing but good things to say about that gear. I wouldn't have any issues running their gear again.

Good choice on picking it up at a great price!


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> Just am wondering what your guys thoughts are on Arc Audio ?
> 
> I have had many systems my current being all hertz Mille and audison voce. I know the arc won't compare to those but I have had jl and diamond audio in the past I was really fond of the old school diamond audio set up I had back in the day which was 3 way s600 fronts d5 amps and 12" tdx sub how does arc compare to any of these brand or does it not?
> 
> ...


Xdi 1000.5??? never heard of it..

if you mean the 1100.5, as of a few weeks ago, still was not available..

And I would surely do the 1200.6 over the 5ch. as you got a option for full active. 

as far as the arc6.2, they are OK, but would steer you toward something like Hybrid, Morel, etc..

Black 12 - actually a good woofer, it will be geared more towards the SQ line of subwoofers out there..

And, if he was truly your BUDDY, and IF he truly knows the arc line, he would have suggested a different setup, and would check his sheets again...

you also do not mention rears? any? or you going with a front stage setup only?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I did mean the 1100.5. He actually discussed with me the 1200.6 I just assumed get the 1100.5 because the sub I'm getting can only handle 500 watts rms but I'll go with the 1200.6 then. 

The reason I'm going with the arc fronts is he wants to do a full arc system in a car and no I do not plan on doing rears. I usually don't because I never sit in the back so I don't hear them. Also is just my work/winter vehicle so I don't want to spend a lot of money on it.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Many run 1kw to their Black 12s. Well potentially and judiciously. 

Mine have about 1600 for a pair from the Arc 2300se.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can only run 1 sub as all my work equipment also goes into the back of my Tb I install satellite so I have a ladder wire tools ect back there. I'm planning on putting the amp in that little compartment in the back and just 1 12" sub.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> I did mean the 1100.5. He actually discussed with me the 1200.6 I just assumed get the 1100.5 because the sub I'm getting can only handle 500 watts rms but I'll go with the 1200.6 then.
> 
> The reason I'm going with the arc fronts is he wants to do a full arc system in a car and no I do not plan on doing rears. I usually don't because I never sit in the back so I don't hear them. Also is just my work/winter vehicle so I don't want to spend a lot of money on it.


if were me, I would personally run blacks up front and run active on the 1200.6 since you will have the 2 extra channels... and if your buddy is giving you truly cost, then would not cost you much more.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in agreement with the others. Have him switch the front components to the Black 6.0 + 1.0 set run active off of the XDi 1200.6 with channels 5+6 bridged to the Black 12. You will *NOT* be over powering that subwoofer. The difference in price will be worth it. 

Otherwise, it sounds like a good plan and a great deal.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

If I run them active wouldn't I need a processor like a bit ten or something like that? When I did my hertz /audison set up my fronts sounded like **** until the audison rep came and tuned my car took him 7-8 hours to get it perfect.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I myself would shy away from the black 1.0- unless the minor issues with voice coils opening under dynamic passages has been fixed... 

I have ks amps in the old ladies car under a floor- 3 years of use trouble free in various cars...

1200.6 in one car going in another- don't underestimate headroom for a driver- get the .6 and not the .5


I'd take the arc black sub- Xdi v2 amp and run with them- components are debatable.

I'd take the Xdi over the jl hd any day. I'd take the c5 6.5's over the arc black and most of the hertz offerings.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Side note I ran my black 12 in 1.1 off a ks 300.2(700 watts) and loved it.


----------



## J.novak (Jan 18, 2014)

The internal crossover network that the 1200.6 has is capable enough to run an active setup. You won't have the ability to tweak individual frequencies, but enough control for a good sounding system. I have this amp powering my Dyn's and am very happy with the results.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The Arc products are every bit as good as your Audison and Hertz setup and if you don't think so look up Brian Mitchell's Chevy Cruze. One of the best sounding cars out there and it runs all Arc products.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just use the bandpass on the XDi and run active like others have said. Then if ou want more fine tuning down the road then get a DSP. This amp diffidently better then the jl amp as Ive used both.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think the original setup was fine but more power isnt bad. The arc black comps sound good. I dont know why people are saying otherwise. The passives are well done too if that is the plan. Active isnt always better. I say let your pal hook you up with what he thinks will work out best. He's hooking you up so let him have some creative control. he not going to give you back a car that sounds bad.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This is the first I have heard of the Black 1.0 having issues. Was this something posted online? If so, I'd love to take a look if you have a link. 

On the subwoofer front, I have my Black 12 D4 powered by a KS600.2 @ 8 Ohms. I haven't actually measured output, but it should be somewhere around 800w RMS.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

The Arc6.2 are good but nothing special. I ran Hertz Mille a few years ago and I've been running the Arc Black 6.0/1.0 for 2 years now, and prefer them to the Milles (although not by much, the Milles were great). Definitely get the Blacks over the Arc6.2 though, especially if you can get them near cost.



rob3980 said:


> He actually discussed with me the 1200.6 I just assumed get the 1100.5 because the sub I'm getting can only handle 500 watts rms but I'll go with the 1200.6 then.


It can handle much more than 500 watts rms. I'm running 2500 watts rms to my 2 Black 12 v2 subs, and they love it


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> It can handle much more than 500 watts rms. I'm running 2500 watts rms to my 2 Black 12 v2 subs, and they love it


Bass head. 

You know that knob turns counter clockwise, too?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Bass head.
> 
> You know that knob turns counter clockwise, too?


A very picky basshead 

Haha, depending on the song, I usually keep it near the 11 o'clock position. I still need to do EQ and a ton of deadening. Just took my last final, so I have no more excuses for putting it off.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

rton20s said:


> This is the first I have heard of the Black 1.0 having issues. Was this something posted online? If so, I'd love to take a look if you have a link.
> 
> On the subwoofer front, I have my Black 12 D4 powered by a KS600.2 @ 8 Ohms. I haven't actually measured output, but it should be somewhere around 800w RMS.


I had the issue first hand and confirmed it with someone who's pretty reputable in the arc world after they dissected it. it was the first round of them.

As I said I was giving it some happy juice at the time- but the tinsel lead (what have you in a tweeter) disconnected from the coil...

For the 200 retail id do scan d3004/602000....

The black 6.0 is a rather nice driver-


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

All the black series speakers are wonderful. Got the 3 way set in my misses car and we live them. I've installed all their other products as well and they are quite good as well. 

I'm starting to think as long as you use the top of the line from any of the major companies you'll be happy.

It all comes down to what you can settle for and afford at the time. 

Speaking of, the car with the arcs is getting a Mosconi installed at the moment. Can't wait to hear what the combination sounds like. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> I had the issue first hand and confirmed it with someone who's pretty reputable in the arc world after they dissected it. it was the first round of them.
> 
> As I said I was giving it some happy juice at the time- but the tinsel lead (what have you in a tweeter) disconnected from the coil...
> 
> ...


Thanks for filling us in. Like I said, I wasn't aware and was just curious. Nice to get it "straight from the horses mouth" as it were.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I became a Arc dealer a few months ago and currently have only use their XDI line however getting ready to try both their arc and black series. So far I have been impressed will see how the higher end stuff fairs.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

You will love the new XDi V2 Amps, I dont really use their speakers much. I had a problems with the black series subs (first gens) blowing within a hour after installing them. I think I just got 2 bad subs from the start. talk about irritation pulling a sub, get another one and the same thing happens again. After that I put a arc flat line in, problems went away. No more sub issues. But the black sub sounded really nice before it blew. I will give them another try one day.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish they still made their flatline subs I loved my diamond audio d9 sub and I'd think it would be comparable but for now I will have to deal w 1 12" black sub.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

My whole goal here is to stay at $1500 for everything including materials and install. Which with the arc6.2 1200.6 and black sub with materials and install I'm at $1560 he said to go with the 1.0 and 6.0 id be looking at $400 for the set


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> My whole goal here is to stay at $1500 for everything including materials and install. Which with the arc6.2 1200.6 and black sub with materials and install I'm at $1560 he said to go with the 1.0 and 6.0 id be looking at $400 for the set


that's still a good price....

your saying $400 ADDITIONAL cost? because $400 is below dealer for the 1 and 6 by themselves.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Normal rough estimates into a retail shop.. And this does NOT include any type of box as don't have a clue what your doing there, whether a prefab type or custom, and speakers into a drop in location.

labor $305
misc. materials $150 (dash kits, harness, ant. adapt, amp kit, etc.)
equipt $2239 (amp, black comps and sub)

total - $2649

good repeat customer total with discount - $2135

So really if your under that, your getting a great deal.. 

without really knowing what you are paying EXACTLY with a breakdown of your cost, etc. Not much to really go on.. but the above would be about the lowest your walking out the door at my shop.. Even family/friends may get a few more dollars off, but if your a retail shop, you have to figure in your overhead, installers, shop materials, garage keepers ins., electric, water to flush after a dump, etc.. there simply is a min. on everything to stay in business.. So use the above as judgment.. IF your total is under that, and you got the money, then no use procrastinating, just get it DONE..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> My whole goal here is to stay at $1500 for everything including materials and install. Which with the arc6.2 1200.6 and black sub with materials and install I'm at $1560 he said to go with the 1.0 and 6.0 id be looking at $400 for the set


If cost is an issue, I would probably take Black series components + Arc series sub over Arc series components + Black series sub. But that is just me. Not sure if that would help you keep in line with your budget or not.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

rton20s said:


> If cost is an issue, I would probably take Black series components + Arc series sub over Arc series components + Black series sub. But that is just me. Not sure if that would help you keep in line with your budget or not.


agree :beerchug:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

+1... Arc subs are pretty sweet... Arc line speakers are meh.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree. Use the black components and reg ARC sub. Themids/tweets are responsible for 80% of what you hear. I also think the reg Arc subs are some of the best sounding subs and tend to last.

These

Arc Audio Arc 12D4 V3 12" Sub Dual Voice Coil 4 Ohm | eBay

not sure if they changed them.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I really liked my Arc series sub...think mine may have been the v2. Specs look the same as the V3 in the link.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Money isn't a issue really it was just a budget I set for myself this is just my work vehicle and winter car. My other ride is my 09 cts-v which I'm trying to justify spending $1500 on a stereo vs $1500 towards paying off my V. I'm trying to pay the v off by the end of next year so I can buy a house.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> Money isn't a issue really it was just a budget I set for myself this is just my work vehicle and winter car. My other ride is my 09 cts-v which I'm trying to justify spending $1500 on a stereo vs $1500 towards paying off my V. I'm trying to pay the v off by the end of next year so I can buy a house.


pay the car off... and carry a Walkman (do they still make those?)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dman said:


> pay the car off... and carry a Walkman (do they still make those?)


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I agree. Use the black components and reg ARC sub. Themids/tweets are responsible for 80% of what you hear. I also think the reg Arc subs are some of the best sounding subs and tend to last.
> 
> These
> 
> ...


The Arc's used to be considered a heavy duty IDQv2, i had one of the ARC 15's years ago that was pretty amazing and 3 of the Arc 8's a couple years ago but i never got to install them. Still a great sub, i'd run one today without a doubt.


----------

